# Hiring Top Pay Indianapolis Drivers/plows!



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

We are hiring for Indianapolis. GUARANTEED 8 HOUR SHIFT, and MORE IF YOUR AVAILABLE! Pay is $65 for straight blades and $68 for v's. We will try to pay with 48 hours and guarantee pay with 1-week. 

Contact information:

Central States Contracting
Ph. (317) 213-6566
Ph. (317) 417-8627


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Top Pay!*

Looking for subs in Indianapolis. Please call for more details.

Central States Contracting
(317) 213-6566
(317) 417-8627


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Looking For Dirvers*

Bump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

WOW!!!! A whole $3.00 per hour extra for a V-blade? That doesn't even cover the added expense of buying a V over a straight. Plus, typically a V will clean a lot faster than a straight so less time spent on a lot means less money made. Hmmm...


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Plow Meister said:


> WOW!!!! A whole $3.00 per hour extra for a V-blade? That doesn't even cover the added expense of buying a V over a straight. Plus, typically a V will clean a lot faster than a straight so less time spent on a lot means less money made. Hmmm...


GOOD POINT. We don't won't discourage straights from working for us, plus that is a lot more then you get in MOST markets and is TOP PAY in the area for Subs. If someone has MULTIPLE V's we can talk, but I'm assuming you work up in Griffin and not down here? Thanks for hi-jacking my post....


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Yea, I work in Griffith. I pay $75 an hour for an 8' straight blade.

I don't think I hijacked your post. $65 an hour is an average price for a seasoned veteran. By no means is it "top pay" even in Indy. I know Indy very well. $60 - $75 is the average going rate.


----------



## Budsoda (Aug 22, 2006)

*what would you pay*

what would you pay per hour for someone who has a Blizzard 810 power plow...$75.00 Hr...? it move more snow then any other plow on the market..other then the Blizzard 8611


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

*PM Sent for you subbing*

I sent you a PM regarding sub work. Thanks.


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Bump....still Hiring Drivers/plows @ Top Pay!*

I'm still seeking more plows if it ever snows! If it does why not work for more than anyone else on here seeking drivers in Indy! Call us!

CSC - Contracting
(317) 213-6566

Thanks!!


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Really we do pay TOP END!*

We pay top end....BUMP!


----------

